
Ask HN: Help me find a job for $400 per month - needwork1988
Dear HN,<p>I need about $400 to cover my monthly expenses of food, rent, internet etc. I can program in Python and Javascript, make descent looking websites using Bootstrap and deploy code to Linux boxes. Right now I only have money to cover this month&#x27;s expenses only. I am ready to do any work as long as it covers my monthly expense - approximately $400. I am desperate.<p>I started learning web development this year and started working on an idea fulltime. I need to support myself till I can get my product out.<p>I will send more about me and my skillset upon request.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
kgc
Look at Fiver, Odesk, and Elance.

My friend also offers virtual assistant jobs for $500/mo. I'll send along your
info.

------
dllthomas
Where are you located, and how can we contact you?

~~~
anigbrowl
Seconded. Without this information there is literally no point in doing
anything and the thread will die. OP, get a temporary email address if you're
embarrassed and put out information up front. None of us are psychic and
trying to get information by playing 20 questions is a _complete_ waste of
people's time.

Not to be mean, but your failure to think this basic thing through probably
correlates with your dire financial situation and does not reflect well on
your coding abilities. That's probably a very unfair judgment because bad luck
can strike anyone, but you only get one change to make a first impression. Fix
it so I can delete this post.

~~~
needwork1988
Thanks for your reply,

I have updated my contact information on profile.

------
a3voices
Why not just get a minimum wage job?

~~~
needwork1988
I live in a place where no such jobs are available. I moved here hoping that I
can work on my product and earn my living through small freelancing gigs. But
the latter part is not working well.

